# Alienware Cabinet



## ╬Switch╬ (Aug 10, 2007)

Does anyone know where I can get an alienware (or a similar) type of cool cabinet? I am buliding my new PC. Thankx.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Aug 10, 2007)

U can try coolermaster cabs, but they are costly. The ammo 533 is a gud one and is around 5k.But its not like alienware in looks.
Or there are some cabbys like antibiotic and peace from zebronics for 2~2.5k

For 5k, u can get the Antec Super Lanboy. Its a very gud one but dun have a PSU bundled.

Or if u want cheap alienware lookin(somewhat) stuffs then tech-com is here
*www.techcomindia.com/itemdetail.asp?Cat=CABINET&CatID=48&prodid=574&ProdName=9108
*www.techcomindia.com/itemdetail.asp?Cat=CABINET&CatID=48&prodid=420&ProdName=9106
*www.techcomindia.com/itemdetail.asp?Cat=CABINET&CatID=48&prodid=422&ProdName=9107
these cabs are 1.7k


----------



## xbonez (Aug 10, 2007)

^^the above cabbies are nice but not even .0000000000001% of alienware

*image.alienware.com/images/product_detail_page_images/Aurora_ALX/creative_front_big.jpg


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Aug 10, 2007)

@xbonez
yeah i know. We can't get alienware cabbies alone unless we purchase their whole system. And its nice that some cheap brands have similar lookin cabs(but quality is certainly much pathetic) it and is for very low prices.

NOT everybody can afford Alienware or Falcon


----------



## ╬Switch╬ (Aug 11, 2007)

xbonez said:
			
		

> ^^the above cabbies are nice but not even .0000000000001% of alienware
> 
> *image.alienware.com/images/product_detail_page_images/Aurora_ALX/creative_front_big.jpg


I totally agree.
So theres no way I can get an alienware cab?
Also I would like to know if alienware delever in India?


----------



## napster007 (Aug 11, 2007)

does anyone in india own an alienware?


----------



## cynosure (Aug 11, 2007)

Harvik has Alienware written on his signature. Ask him if he can give you his cabinet


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Aug 12, 2007)

No offence but those cabinets at Techcom suck  Checkout UMAX gaming cabinets....they are really nice. The price is around 2100-2400 with 450W SMPS


----------



## xbonez (Aug 12, 2007)

@switch : no alienware defenitely doesn't deliver in india. but if u have the money (and i mean lots of it), you can get it delivered at a friends/relatives house at some other country and get it fed-ex-ed from there. i tols u u'll need lots of money

@napster007 - no i don't think anybody in india owns an alienware. first of all, its tioo damn expensive. then, there's no delivery in india. also, i u do mnge to get one, u'll get no tech support. so there


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Aug 12, 2007)

well if u like i got an idea.......not an alienware but certainly good looking one

get 2 cabinets ZEB BIJLI and ZEB PEACE !! without SMPS For 3k !!

Use the BIJLI cabinet but with the PEACE side cover !! sell the other cabinet for 1k !! have fun !!

This way u have a front LED FAN !! and also Transparent side with 2 led fans

and use some antec goodies and make it even more cool

check out them here
*www.zebronics.net/gamingcabin.asp


----------



## mavihs (Aug 12, 2007)

u can try out ZEB Peace or Antibiotic. both look good.

*www.zebronics.net/gamingcabin.asp


----------



## Pathik (Aug 12, 2007)

Get a antibiotic and mod it... 
Check out john's thread... he had modded a Iball GRABIT and it looked awesome..


----------



## xbonez (Aug 12, 2007)

^^pls give link to that thread. i also have a grabit


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 12, 2007)

Lets Email Alienware !!!  see if they sell u one empty cabinet or Not !!!!


----------



## xbonez (Aug 12, 2007)

^^yeah. a sort of online petition 
i'm sure they must have tons of empty cabbies lying around


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 12, 2007)

Email sent from my side... lets see even if they care to reply or not


----------



## freshseasons (Aug 13, 2007)

Alienware is now owned by DELL.
  Try contacting them for the fun of it.
  I dont think they will spare a cabinet at any cost.
  Still you can try making one for yourself.
  Modding one is also a nice adventure.
*You can try this to start with..*
1)Drum moded Pc
*www.bornrich.org/images/drum-pc-case_12.jpg
2)Dustbin moded PC
*cache.gizmodo.com/assets/resources/2006/10/garbage_case_mod.jpg
3)Or something simply like this Airy Cabinet
*atomsofjustice.com/BrassGoggles/stainedglassPC.jpg
4)How about Bottle moded ones.
*metku.net/mods/whiskypc/16_Working3.jpg

   Sky is the limit.Go buddy explore the world!


----------



## RCuber (Aug 13, 2007)

freshseasons said:
			
		

> 4)How about Bottle moded ones.
> *metku.net/mods/whiskypc/16_Working3.jpg



This one impressed me  , Had seen it before


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 13, 2007)

where as Alienware impressed me and many others...  lets see if they realy back or not with any news


----------

